
Google Drive blocks personal copy of Plandemic at request of Washington Post - lowkey
https://reclaimthenet.org/google-drive-takes-down-user-file-plandemic/
======
tssva
There is a difference between preventing a document from being publicly shared
and a document being deleted from a users account. The article provides no
evidence that files have been deleted.

~~~
lowkey
Thanks for pointing that out. I've updated the title to reflect that it was
blocked but not deleted.

